# thyroid cancer and breastfeeding



## soladeo (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, I had a thyroid biopsy yesterday. Next Wednesday, I find out if I have cancer. My son will be 6 mos. that day. My endocronologist, a young gal- well, my age







(30 something) said that if I have cancer I will have to stop breastfeeding. Doing research I found out this: if I have the most common cancer and it's in its earliest stages, the typical treatment is to remove part or all of the thyroid and then take radioactive pills. No chemo or anything. I don't have a problem removing the thyroid, but I DO have a problem with the radioactive therapy. I know I need to be here for my son, but I'm wondering if anyone else has had this cancer, knows anybody with it, or knows more about it! I DO NOT WANT TO STOP b-feeding if I can help it!!! Are there alternative therapies? If I have cancer, and my endo says, you MUST do this, I want to be informed, and be able to say, Ok, there are no alternatives, or No, I know about this alternative. I would appreciate any help. It makes me sick to know I would have to give my DS formula. As you all know, b-feeding is more than just feeding them. It's comfort and bonding. My DS sleeps in our bed and nurses at least once a night- often for comfort, esp. when his gums are bothering him from teething. He's only taken a bottle a few times! I was planning on getting rid of the bottles given to us.
Anyway, any ideas would be great!


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

Hugs to you! I am so sorry you are going through this and I can't imagine how you are feeling. I sorry to say that I don't have any answers for you. I have a thyroid condition, but know little about thyroid cancer in particular. I do know that you need to do what is best for your baby and totally understand your committment to breastfeeding. All I can do is offer support and some suggestions.

Any possibility of using donated breastmilk if it comes down to that. This won't conquer the issue of the bonding realted to breastfeeding, but it would help you avoid formula. I know that I have a pact with three other nursing mom friends that if anything every happend to one of us or for some reason we couldn't nurse, the rest of us would make sure our babies were fully breastfed until 12 months. Just a thought.

I hope you hear good news on Wednesday and then this problem will go away. If not, please know that the mama's at MDC are here for you!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Unfortunately, I haven't paid a lot of attention to the thyca discussions, but the newsgroup alt.support.thyroid is a good place to ask questions. It's very active. They also have a website at altsupportthyroid.org with articles and faqs and stuff. Good luck!


----------



## peachymomma (Jun 25, 2003)

((OH MAMA)) I have so been there!

My DS was 11 months though when I was diagnosed. We DID NOT stop breastfeeding. Find a second opinion. have a second biopsy. I am serious. My first was not correct. I found out after surgery that I did not have cancer after all! But I was receiving treatment as if I did.
I nursed my son right before I had my surgery and as soon as I could after I woke up. DH kept him at the hospital that day. If I would have had to have the radio active treatments I could not have seen him for several days or weeks I cant remember. I would have used a hospital grade breastpump to keep my milk supply up and after my milk was tested at safe levels I would have re-inatiated nursing.
More importantly I talked to a Doctor in Dallas that was a thyroid cancer specialist and he was very happy to work with me to continue breastfeeding. He was very encouraging. His wife extended b/f as well so he knew the benafits..(although I did not use him because he was five hours away and I could not afford the drive.)

I am also wondering if you might be able to work with your doctor for the timing of the surgery. Maybe they would wait till your baby was 12 months old. From what I learned most types of thyroid cancer are very slow growing.

Oh and check out a book called the thyroid source book. ( i hope thats the name.) it talkes about how an enlarged thyroid and nodules are a normal course of a womans life. Somehow our hormones are related(pregnancy and Breastfeeding) causing us to have enlarged thyroids and/or nodules.

I am very skeptical now about thyroid cancer until you actually have two seperate Doctors and two seperate diagnosis.
I will be looking online for some information to cut and paste.
Goodluck mama!


----------



## darwinphish (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi I'm typing 1-handed so forgive my brevity. I had thyca as a teen and have been cancer-free for 8 years! So first, knowthat this is totally beatable! However, getting the radiation is an absolutely necessary part of the treatment. RAI attacks only thyroid cells, so you won't feel sick, but you will have to be isolated so the RAI cant damage your family's healthy thyroids.

Second, what exactly did your endo mean by "stop BFing"? If you need the rad treatment I would think you'd have to pump-n-dump (probably w/ a pump kit that would have to be disposed afterward) for a couple of weeks (the halflife of radioiodine) but there's no reason to have to quit! I am thyroid-less and BFing - there's no contraindication.

How's your supply? You could possibly pump enough before for your son to get EBM for the duration, and usually the rad's not urgent so you could schedule in advance to build up a supply.

Feel free to email me at darwinphishy @ yahoo.com if you want to talk! I hope you get good news on Wednesday!


----------



## soladeo (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks guys so much!

My endo just, off the cuff, said, "If you have cancer you'll have to stop breastfeeding." I couldn't say anything, I was shocked. Like I said before, she's young, and I don't think she has children- not sure. I've found many docs don't understand breastfeeding issues. I have no problem pumping and dumping, and have a very good supply if I can wait a little before doing the radiation( used to have too much, should have pumped then







)

Unfortunately, I don't know anyone who could donate, but like I said, if given a little time, I could probably pump enough to keep going. Could even mix with a little formula if need be. I just didn't know how long the radiation treatment goes on, but if it's one dose, I can live with that!

My heart feels so much lighter. I would just hurt thinking that I would have to stop this special relationship. I think it's important my DS decides when he's done breastfeeding.

Again, thanks so much!! I'll let y'all know the results.


----------



## RachelMStevenson (Sep 4, 2014)

*Thyroid cancer and breast feeding*

Hello, the same thing happened to me when I had thyroid cancer. Here is what you need to do.
Get the help of a nursing specialist at the hospital. She will be able to override the doctor and help you continue to breastfeed. I pumped for weeks before my surgery so I had plenty of milk for bottles after the operation. The nursing specialist came in a pumped for me before my operation so I wouldn't become engorged during the surgery. 
During your radiation you will not be able to breastfeed. THROW your milk away for 1 month. After 1 month you will be 'clean' and able to continue to breastfeed. Also, my hospital was able to loan me an expensive breast pump for free. 
Best wishes to you! My 'baby' is now 16 and we are both doing great!!


----------

